# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  ارور در زمان اجرای برنامه

## tdodangeh

Error.JPGیه مدتی که با exe برنامه کار می کنم این پیغام میده ولی در زمانی که خود برنامه رو اجرا می کنم پیغامی نمیده
بسیارر ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## tdodangeh

error2.JPGاین هم عکس detail

----------


## tdodangeh

لطفا اگر اطلاعاتی دارید ممنون میشم بفرمایید

----------


## Javad-2010

سلام ؛

والا اینجوری که نمیشه کمکی بهت کرد  :متفکر: 

باید فایلت رو بذاری  :چشمک:

----------

